# New grow room set up ????



## GreenDayGirl (May 11, 2006)

How big of a room will I need to accomodate two 1000 mh, 400 hps and a 400 hid so far I have around 16ish plants in 5 gallon buckets, how much exhast will I need . I have a half basement that floods on one side. Whatelse am I going to need?


----------



## Hick (May 11, 2006)

WoW!!.. 2800 watts of HID should cover 50-60 sq ft. (7X7-8X8 ft) pretty well. "Lotsa" ventilation..."Lotsa"..


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 11, 2006)

FOR SALE: 1000 mh with ballast gently used (lol) (just kidding, you can never have to many lights hanging around)


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 11, 2006)

16ish? how many is that? Thats more than enough for for 16ish. Do you have ventable hoods?
I like the avatar GDG, I always heard it as "A true friend will be sitting next to you saying damn, that was awesome!"


----------



## templeball (May 16, 2006)

These are great materials for building a room within a room

I bought foam insulation sheets covered on both sides with a tinfoil like surface 4'x8' 1.5" thick maybe less (sorry assuming u r in north america) got these at home depot. 

Duct tape is used to put it all together. 

The room i built was an 8' cube each wall and ceiling made of 2 full sheets. Tape 2 sheets together on both sides for walls & ceiling, 
You have to cut the thickness of a panel x2 off 2 of the sheets 3" if you go with the 1.5" this is so the ceiling rests on all 4 walls. Cut another panel in half, it will have to be cut straight its for the door if its not straight it wont open well

Maybe Home D will cut them for you.

if not a cutter that has a really rigid blade like a carpet knife not the ones you break off a peice as you go. You need a long thin straight peice of metal for a guide it should cut most of the way through bend the peice on the cut and while folded over cut from the other side.

for door only tape one side; the tape works as the hinge. Then tape those peices at the corners. 

tip (if the room isnt much bigger than what you build the top will have to go up after 2 walls are taped at 1 corner and balance there til the other walls go up.)

Before all this you need to know where the light will be hanging from as the panels are NOT strong enough to sopport your light or fans. 

I was using 16 5 gallon paint buckets 4x4 inside the room they were in the center one way and a 3 bucket distance from one wall. This gave me good contact with the girls from 3 sides and the fourth side was not cramped against the wall. 

Figure out where the chains will come through; i had 1000 watts plus 4 double 4' flouries making a square around the outer edge of buckets. they were tilted to direct the light infrom the sides and they helped a bit on the sides; i rotated my plants so all plants got similar light.

So i had 10 chains; what ever ya do spend a little time to lay it out well.

This is the budding room. 

The veggie room i had was 5'high 5'wide and 4' deep made with same method except the door this i fixed with a few velcro tabs so i could pull it away slide it out of the way.

By the sounds of all the lights and space you have you might be doin things with 2 big rooms; your stylin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




In there i had 4' double flouries the ones that have 2 bulbs side by side NOT the bubls that stick out oppisite sides from each other. I fixed these together side by side many as i could almost touching about 7 or 8 lights 14/16 bulbs. Every other one cool and warm type bulbs. They were fixed with a peice of wood that ran crossways and all the flouries are screwd to this wood which had chains passing through holes in the insulation up to the ceiling for support.

You need a room at least 8.5' x 14' more than 14 would be better. Or a 5' closet opening doesnt matter if it sticks out a bit. For the clones it would be ideal to make something on top of the veggie room, its not alot of weight and will stay warm

In this amount of space one could have more plants but this is a really nice set up to keep the family in plenty of kind bud.

Ventilation is managed with various methods already on the site so i wont go into that; cerntainly better growers than i here.

i had an airconditioner on thermostat in summer (it was an uninsutated attic) and ceramic heater in winter just to keep the min temp reasonable.

Hope you can use some of the info with these materials its easy to adapt to what size you have or want.

Peace

Injoy the Fruits of your Passion


----------

